# Betta Culinary Art



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Today is my birthday and I wanted a betta cake. 

So I made one out of candy melts. 

20150201_153522 by Kaxen6, on Flickr

20150201_155506 by Kaxen6, on Flickr


----------



## SunnySideIvy (Jan 14, 2015)

This cake is so neat! If you can, you should do a tutorial!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I just drew a betta on a sheet of paper, put a piece of wax paper on top and traced it. 

This is a work in progress pic (for the fins, I put red down first and then covered it with white)

20150201_115107 by Kaxen6, on Flickr


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

great work! I've always wanted to try making a betta cake, yours turned out great!


----------

